# US Medicare for Expats in the Philippines



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

A promising development for expats seeking Medicare coverage overseas. Medicare does not pay for care outside of the United States. This is a hardship for retirees living overseas who...
Read More Here


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That is Bob Hammerslag's site. Interesting read. I would think that there would be some restrictions attached to prevent fraud (as the Philippines are so well known for). To impliment an operating HMO setup utilizing the local facilities would be a monumental task unless they severely restrict the points of access as it appears the one referenced in Bob's writeup has done. That may be the major reason that this has not gotten much traction. Just my thought on it. I wouldn't really expect much more on this line in the near future as it appears he wrote this article about 8 years ago.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is Bob Hammerslag's site. Interesting read. I would think that there would be some restrictions attached to prevent fraud (as the Philippines are so well known for). To impliment an operating HMO setup utilizing the local facilities would be a monumental task unless they severely restrict the points of access as it appears the one referenced in Bob's writeup has done. That may be the major reason that this has not gotten much traction. Just my thought on it. I wouldn't really expect much more on this line in the near future as it appears he wrote this article about 8 years ago.
> 
> Fred


I agree. Something too good to be true? Hopefully the VFW and or the embassy will be posting something about it.


----------



## NewFam (Sep 17, 2010)

Just to add to the conversation, I looked at this issue carefully for a friend last year, simply NOT possible for retirees to rely on any Medicare coverage as part of living here. It is a system of reimbursment for US providers at its core. Just simply not exist as an option, care needs to be in USA. One interesting point made is getting coverage that will evac you to USA (where medicare kicks in)....
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/12/medicare-abroad-what-you-need-to-know.html

Very recent article on this constant question:


----------

